
Spotify Is Cancer (2019) - type0
https://dudemanguy.github.io/blog/posts/2019-12-11-spotify-is-cancer/spotify-is-cancer.html
======
type0
This one is about music, here's recent discussion about podcasting and Spotify
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22285735](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22285735)

